# How many full bodies it take?



## rjbassin (Aug 5, 2009)

I just bought 10 dozen full bodies and 10 dozen floaters, do I need to double or triple it?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

No. You'll kill birds with that. Learn to scout you'll be fine.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Id say you need 800 total, unless you are tony or tyson, that automatically makes birds want to die.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

magic number in most traffic situations are 600 to 1000. If your hunting juvies late in the year your looking at 400 to 600 decoys.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

we have had 15-20 bird days with 300 rags and 400 northwinds....and shot just as many with just 200 NW, just all about where the birds want to be. 10 dz fb do look good though.


----------



## rjbassin (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been hunting snows for awhile and when we run 1000 to 1800 mix of rags northwinds sillo's and shells, but I'ts just getting to be a real pain to finish them. Thats the reason for the switch. But with the killing numbers have dropped time to change. Thanks for the info


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

your good to go. be where the birds want to be and all you need is 100 to hide blinds


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:rollin:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is so true!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

HaHa


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Once you get around two hundred you will do fine expectally in the fall. If you get to three hundred that should be all you need.


----------

